# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  2 godine, 5 mjeseci i 1 dan

## davorkica

Cekala sam da prodje barem 20 dana od zadnjeg podoja da budem sigurna da je to to.
Odjavljujemo se!
Ne mogu vjerovat da mi je knedla u grlu dok ovo tipkam. 
Vec oko drugog rockasa sam prizeljkivala da stanemo s dojenjem, ali je nisam htjela prisiljavat, odbacivat, premazivat se sa senfovima, ljutim paprikama i stajaznam s cim sve ne. Htjela sam da sama odluci kad je dosta.
I odlucila je! 17.11.2010. je zadnji put zaspala sa cicom u ustima.

Samo jednom u ovih 20 dana je pokazala zanimanje i to na nacin da me pitala: "Mama, mogu li vidit jesu ti cice bljutave?"  :Shock: , opipala ih je i rekla "Jesu, trebaju se jos punit!".

Eto, a ja sam bila uvjerena da ce cicat barem do faxa...
Rode drage i sve one koje se tako osjecaju, puno hvala na fantasticnim tekstovima, savjetima i podrsci. 
Vise vas citam nego sto tipkam pa se onda citamo, a mozda i tipkamo na nekim drugim pdf-ovima .
 :Bye:

----------


## Linda

Super što je šefica sama odlučila, to je divan osjećaj! Bravo  :Heart:

----------


## oka

:Heart:

----------


## Bebinja

baš lijepo i ja se nadam takvom završetku dojenja :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mara68

> baš lijepo i ja se nadam takvom završetku dojenja


I ja se također nadam da će buckić sam odlučiti kada želi prestati s dojenjem... negdje oko drugog rođendana :Grin:

----------


## lasada

Baš lijepa priča i ja čekam da moja šefica odluči sama  :Smile: 
Al iskreno biti će mi žao jer imam filling da je sa dojenjem više dio mene i baš je tu prisutno više osjećaja koje sad tu ne znam kako izraziti  :Smile:

----------

